# boob jobs



## married woman (May 4, 2011)

I would like a guy's opinion on breast enhancements. Would you be more or less attracted to a woman who has one? Specifically, if your wife had saggy boobs from breastfeeding 3 kids, would you be for or against her doing something about it, especially if she felt it would make her more comfortable being naked?


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

I would prefer natural ones no matter what they looked like; however if it helps your own self-esteem which in turn would make you feel more comfortable than I would support that 100%.


----------



## Edge (Mar 30, 2011)

Whatever makes her happy. My wife is seriously discussing having a breast reduction surgery (she is a 38G). While I love her breasts just the way they are if she wants a reduction then I will support her. I didn't marry her for her breasts and any changes in them will not change how I feel about her.


----------



## incognitoman (Oct 22, 2009)

bill2011 said:


> I would prefer natural ones no matter what they looked like; however if it helps your own self-esteem which in turn would make you feel more comfortable than I would support that 100%.


:iagree: I agree 100% with Bill. I love my wife because of who she is not what she looks like. I think she is awesome no matter what. With that said if it makes her feel better then I'm okay with it but it doesn't really matter all that much to me.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I like natural by a far margin. Fake boobs are too skanky stripper for me.

Beyond aesthetics:

If my wife wanted this, I would be concerned and would endeavor to find out why. I love her the way she is.

My perception is that there are any number of bad resaons to get this type of work done. I would be sensitive enough to the self esteem issue but is the root cause of that going to be corrected by fake boobs?

My feelings on the matter would really depend on where my relationship was with my wife. To me doing this would not be good in a marriage that has any issues being worked through.


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

bill2011 said:


> I would prefer natural ones no matter what they looked like; however if it helps your own self-esteem which in turn would make you feel more comfortable than I would support that 100%.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I think many negative perceptions of boob jobs come from images of Pamela Anderson boobs that are cartoonish. I think if you're talking about restoring what you once had, or maybe even adding a cup size, you can have a nice looking chest that most men will find attractive.

Most men prefer larger breasts, but you can certainly go too far.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> I think many negative perceptions of boob jobs come from images of Pamela Anderson boobs that are cartoonish. I think if you're talking about restoring what you once had, or maybe even adding a cup size, you can have a nice looking chest that most men will find attractive.


:iagree:


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Totally agree. I am not particularly a boob man but I am not about to tell a woman what she can/can't do with her body either.

I actually paid for a set for my first wife. They looked REALLY nice. Nice firm C cup, nothing over the top. But I found out she got them to get more attention from other men apparently...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Totally agree. I am not particularly a boob man *but I am not about to tell a woman what she can/can't do with her body either.*
> 
> I actually paid for a set for my first wife. They looked REALLY nice. Nice firm C cup, nothing over the top. But I found out she got them to get more attention from other men apparently...


I would have no problem with that if she is my wife. Something like that we would have to agree on.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I'm not a man.

But speaking for hubby...the bigger the better and it doesn't matter if they are natural or fake - big boob is a boob to him no matter what it's made of.

He is a really BIG BOOB FAN - seriously - a big one!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Like ice cream, big bowl, small bowl, homemade or store bought, hard packed or soft serve, it's all good.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

After nursing several children and the natural gravity from age taking its toll, my boobs went south along with loosing most of the fat that made them plump. I was left with dangling skin that I could not even lift up and fill out a bra anymore. I am a petite 113 lbs and have a fairly decent body which I work at keeping in shape. My breasts were horrible. Yet H said it didn't matter and he was Ok with the way I was. I was not OK with it. I could not wear swim suits and I felt self conscious of my naked body. While I wore padded bras and hardly any-one else knew - I knew and it bothered me. 

I restored what mother nature took away with a lift and implants.
Very few people know, as I am the same size as my padded bras were before. Except now I look great in a swim suit and I feel so much better about myself.

And you know what - H now admits that it did matter and he loves the restored "girls". There is not a day that goes by that he does not comment on them and say it was the best investment we made.


----------



## baloo (May 19, 2010)

I would support the decision only if it were truly my wife's choice and was going to enhance her self-image. If it weren't, I would offer to support the saggers manually...&^)


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

married woman said:


> I would like a guy's opinion on breast enhancements. Would you be more or less attracted to a woman who has one? Specifically, if your wife had saggy boobs from breastfeeding 3 kids, would you be for or against her doing something about it, especially if she felt it would make her more comfortable being naked?


So, have you sought the opinion of the one guy this might be the most important to - your husband?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Edge said:


> Whatever makes her happy. My wife is seriously discussing having a breast reduction surgery (she is a 38G). While I love her breasts just the way they are if she wants a reduction then I will support her. I didn't marry her for her breasts and any changes in them will not change how I feel about her.


Mine has been for several years, too. Your wife will want to make sure her doctor has all the t's crossed and i's dotted for insurance to approve it. They turned my wife's down, despite all the corroborating info from the doc, a physical therapist, picture evidence, etc. They told her if she lost weight, she'd lose breast size. Never mind that she'd dropped about 50-75 lbs in the previous year and her breast size INcreased, their size reduces her ability to effectivly exercise to lose that weight, plus the doc confirmed that it was all breast tissue...no fat to lose with the weight.

As to the OP's question, I prefer natural, myself. That's not to say there aren't some really good augmentations that look pretty darn close to natural. But, as others have said, I hear the words "boob job," and I immediately think of the Pamdroid...breasts far too large for the woman's frame that defy gravity and many other laws of physics in their shape and behavior. While I prefer smallish and nicely shaped to large, large and natural can certainly be attractive. If the scenario were reversed, and my wife was wanting an augmentation, not a reduction, it would still ulimatwly be her decision. But, I'd hope to have some input into the decision making process, and wouldn't be able to guarantee my involuntary response once the surgery was done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

mary35 said:


> After nursing several children and the natural gravity from age taking its toll, my boobs went south along with loosing most of the fat that made them plump. I was left with dangling skin that I could not even lift up and fill out a bra anymore. I am a petite 113 lbs and have a fairly decent body which I work at keeping in shape. My breasts were horrible. Yet H said it didn't matter and he was Ok with the way I was. I was not OK with it. I could not wear swim suits and I felt self conscious of my naked body. While I wore padded bras and hardly any-one else knew - I knew and it bothered me.
> 
> I restored what mother nature took away with a lift and implants.
> Very few people know, as I am the same size as my padded bras were before. Except now I look great in a swim suit and I feel so much better about myself.
> ...


Sounds like this worked out very well for you both. I think it was great that your husband supported you as you were, realized this was something you wanted, was not frivolous and supported you through out.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Edge said:


> Whatever makes her happy. My wife is seriously discussing having a breast reduction surgery (she is a 38G). While I love her breasts just the way they are if she wants a reduction then I will support her. I didn't marry her for her breasts and any changes in them will not change how I feel about her.


Mine has been for several years, too. Your wife will want to make sure her doctor has all the t's crossed and i's dotted for insurance to approve it. They turned my wife's down, despite all the corroborating info from the doc, a physical therapist, picture evidence, etc. They told her if she lost weight, she'd lose breast size. Never mind that she'd dropped about 50-75 lbs in the previous year and her breast size INcreased, their size reduces her ability to effectivly exercise to lose that weight, plus the doc confirmed that it was all breast tissue...no fat to lose with the weight.

As to the OP's question, I prefer natural, myself. That's not to say there aren't some really good augmentations that look pretty darn close to natural. But, as others have said, I hear the words "boob job," and I immediately think of the Pamdroid...breasts far too large for the woman's frame that defy gravity and many other laws of physics in their shape and behavior. While I prefer smallish and nicely shaped to large, large and natural can certainly be attractive. If the scenario were reversed, and my wife was wanting an augmentation, not a reduction, it would still ulimatwly be her decision. But, I'd hope to have some input into the decision making process, and wouldn't be able to guarantee my involuntary response once the surgery was done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

It's a tough call. I was blessed with very large breasts. My Dh has known and loved them since high school. Of course he married me, and loves my body. but it it is soo tough to be looked at for just your breasts or ignored because of your breasts.... ugh......breasts suck one way or another....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Some prefer natural, some prefer boob jobs.
The thing is whatever your husband tells you, you should believe as the truth. The most frustrating thing imaginable is when a man decides his wife is beautiful, but she decides she isn't.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Breasts are important part of one's appearance. Most men appreciate nice ones (whether big or small). Breasts are also very important for women in the way they think about their own bodies. Only you can decide but you need to do it for the right reasons. Everyone has things that they hate about their faces or bodies. Men can live with flaws in their partners and still love and be attracted to them. This is just life.

I am also a believer that if something really bothers you and there are things that you can do to correct it, then there is nothing wrong with doing it if it will make you happier and more comfortable. However, I do think that some people are obsessed with their flaws and the correcting of them. They will never be happy. It might help to have a couple of sessions with a therapist to help you explore why you are so unhappy and help you to decide if the best answer is to get comfortable with what you have or getting the boob job.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Totally agree. I am not particularly a boob man but I am not about to tell a woman what she can/can't do with her body either.
> 
> I actually paid for a set for my first wife. They looked REALLY nice. Nice firm C cup, nothing over the top. But I found out she got them to get more attention from other men apparently...


back when my wife was cheating (and I didn't know) she wanted a boob job. I didn't think she needed one and she put up such a fuss I relented and she got one. She didn't get it to impress me, she did it to impress the jerk she was banging.

To this day she won't admit to that, but it is true.

And now all these years later she has had such problems wit the implants that ow she has to get them removed.

Health insurance doesn't cover either putting them in or taking them out.

AND during a time of looking for individual insurance, she was refused coverage specifically because she had them.

Gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

If you have to do something, just get a lift, don't put an implant in. Those things are actually quite bad for your health. Yeah, even the saline ones. I've seen one too many up close, they aint perty. 

Hey, any guys remember Mel Gibson's wife in Braveheart? She had some natural hanging breasts, it was refeshing to see. I'd take that any day of the week.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband does not like them , especially when they are so large & round like bouncing over inflated balls, it is an immediate turn off to him. He also does not like tatoos on a woman, he is an "all natural" man I guess. 

But I have met men who love them, wanted their wives to get them, so all depends on your man.


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: boob arejobs*

I don't like them at all. I don't really care how big they are ~ I can really enjoy what ever she has. My W is fairly small but I wouldn't even entertain her getting bigger ones. I can spend the rest of my life getting to know what she already has.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Great responses from the guys...glad fake boobs are not important to you and that you love your wife's tatas regarless how firm or saggy they are.

My aunt had a boob job and had to get them removed because her incision never healed. She's dealt with a bacterial infection at that site for the past 2 years. Not fun.

The other consideration is that when you get a boob job, your nipples can become less sensitive and it is also harder to detect cancer when you have fake boobs.

Could you get a lift without the inserts? Unless you look deformed, why risk serious surgery that is also expensive if it doesn't matter either way to your husband, who is the only one who is going to be playing with them?!


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't care about the lift, but she seems concerned. I have no idea if it's uncomfortable if they hang too far. Man, this is an awkward conversation.

Anyway, if you ever watch tribal documentaries you can see it's just a natural part of life. Breasts, especially if they're large just start to hang after a while. Some more than others. Who the hell cares.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of my oldest friends had a recent $70,000 reconstructive job post mastectomy. It is amazing. But what's amazing is how it makes her feel about herself.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Ayrun said:


> If you have to do something, just get a lift, don't put an implant in. Those things are actually quite bad for your health. Yeah, even the saline ones. I've seen one too many up close, they aint perty.
> 
> Hey, any guys remember Mel Gibson's wife in Braveheart? She had some natural hanging breasts, it was refeshing to see. I'd take that any day of the week.


I don't think a lift is wise. I read that with a lift they remove the aerola and nipple to move it up on the breast and you can lose all nipple sensation.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> :rofl:


Sorry I can't give you a pic larry.gray...you would love them....


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

married woman said:


> I would like a guy's opinion on breast enhancements. Would you be more or less attracted to a woman who has one? Specifically, if your wife had saggy boobs from breastfeeding 3 kids, would you be for or against her doing something about it, especially if she felt it would make her more comfortable being naked?


I'd be for it. I much prefer real boobs to fake ones...but I also honor a woman's need to feel good about her body. If my wife hated her tits and wanted to get fake ones...I'd be for it...as long as they weren't more than one cup size bigger than her current jugs. If she got them...I'd want her to show them off by wearing revealing outfits when we go out on date nights...just sayin'...

CC


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

after breast feeding 2 boys my wife has a little extra skin and hang a little lower. But I still find them very nice!

I guess I like the ski slope boobs.

as a matter of fact I think I like them better than before.

Part of life is accepting your flaws and being confident that you husband/wife loves you for who you are.

once you get this then true intamicy can begin.

don't get me wrong you still have an obligation to keep your self healthy and in shape within reason. but attitude trump all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> after breast feeding 2 boys my wife has a little extra skin and hang a little lower. But I still find them very nice!
> 
> I guess I like the ski slope boobs.
> 
> ...


hey chillymorn ~ This is a GREAT attitude to have. Good for you! :smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I love my wife's B cups, just the way they are.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> hey chillymorn ~ This is a GREAT attitude to have. Good for you! :smthumbup:


Thanks :smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> I like natural by a far margin.
> 
> If my wife wanted this, I would be concerned and would endeavor to find out why.


yup. the ONLY person she should be worried about impressing with her looks should be her husband.

the only way i would agree to anything not natural would be for true medical reasons such as a reduction if they were causing back problems.

dont like fakies at all and would steer clear of a woman with them...if i was single.
just my own preference.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> Lol I totally respect those of you who insist on not liking "fakes" but honestly, if they're done right...you'd never know
> 
> You'd be squeezing in a lovely pair of amazing breasts that are totally fake and bc the surgeon was skilled and did them right...you'd be fooled...trust me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, undoubtedly.

Unfortunately, very few are done right and/or are so mismatched to the woman's frame that the surgeon may as well have also included a flashing neon sign that says, "Yep, they're fake!" :rofl:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, it can be a fun game to play anywhere.

Heck...my wife & I have played that game at a strip club, both by ourselves *and *with participation of some of the dancers. :rofl:


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

I have always been able to tell, hell it's not even the same texture. You've got water-balloons in there. Trust me, you know when you touch them, specially if you've had experience with real ones.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> when I go to the beach...one of my favorite 'people watching' activities is to point out which of the ladies has had work done most entertaining beach game ever! lol


Considering that, as a man, looking for over 0.7 seconds is considered downright predatory, I never get past the caboose. When my wife asks if I think they're real, I say 'What breasts?" I'm too busy watching the poetry in motion.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> yup..just keep on riding that train of thought...


When you date as many strippers as I have, you get a damn PHD in boobology. Granted some of them are hard to tell on looking, but once you get a handful I can always feel the bags. Gross.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never considered going bigger. I can't imagine how cartoonish, funny I would look. I have always had tremendously huge boobs.

I actually got approval from insurance for a reduction last week after a month of waiting and dr.'s visits/letters/chiropractors but then had an accident shortly afterwards. My Dr. wanted to schedule the surgery and I had to tell him that I had a change of heart. That I wasn't willing to put my body under anymore undo stress right now.

Afterwards I got naked in front of the mirror and stared at myself and thought...I actually like me. So I can't run a marathon with my bouncing boobs, I'll survive, that's why they make an elliptical 

It's a personal decision but I think loving the skin you're in is really important to intimacy with self and with others. If you're doing it because you hate your own skin then I think you need to re-evaluate why and see if you can change that first. I'm currently having a new found love affair with myself.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I have noticed with implants, on a couple of my friends, the tits are bigger but have no cleavage. At first I would stare and stare wondering why are they bigger and they don't wiggle when she laughed or get squeezed together in say a shirt. I have big breasts and they always wiggle and bounce and I always have cleavage wearing a bra, shirt, or sweater...I don't know it just puzzled me..I can always tell the difference looking at tits. To me it's all about the wiggle and cleavage..


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

The other trick is when they lie on their back. On real breasts the fat tissue moves to the side. Implants, there's not much movin' goin on.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't stand fake bewbies myself =/


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> I have the perfect breasts then...
> 
> they fall to the sides when i lie flat
> they're wiggly and wobbly
> ...


I don't believe you.

maybe you should post a pic!:smthumbup:


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am definitely a boob guy and I like natural no matter what size they are. My wife breastfed my two children and I think she still looks wonderful and they do too (she thinks they are too large and wants a reduction - she's a 38G).


----------



## randomguy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Natural for me too. I don't care for extremely large ones. I prefer the smaller perky variety. I don't really care for anything larger than a full C. 

I can DEAL with fake ones if they were made to be close to natural.. IE.. not super round, and super firm.

My wife's got a tad bigger after our son, and a tad less perky.. but they are still the greatest boobs I've ever laid eyes on. She's even complained before that she wished she could get a boob job. I'm not sure why, her's are perfectly proportionate to her body, any bigger and she'd just look funny.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Natural boobs for me. Fake ones creep me out. For better or worse right?

General rule of thumb: If your wife asked for a boob job and you didn't ask her to get it you need to find a lawyer because she wants attention from someone else. I've seen this happen over and over again.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not a guy but I have often thought of having my breasts enhanced. Not by implants but by having them lifted. yo-yo dieting over the years has made them droop and it'd be nice to be able to fit into a full C cup again.

Then I'd have a tummy tuck, lipo, laser hair removal :smthumbup:


----------



## MakinOurWay (Jul 12, 2011)

married woman said:


> I would like a guy's opinion on breast enhancements. Would you be more or less attracted to a woman who has one? Specifically, if your wife had saggy boobs from breastfeeding 3 kids, would you be for or against her doing something about it, especially if she felt it would make her more comfortable being naked?


I'd hope she'd follow her bliss. Being a boob-man myself, I'd support her decision.
However, I'd worry about the safety of elective surgery, and part of me would feel bad that she is so unhappy with her body she'd elect to insert foreign bodies via surgery. 
And of smaller concern: I'd be forever embarrassed around her parents because the topic of our sexual tastes, our fetishes, our insecurities, and our body image issues would be right there on her chest at every moment... and of even smaller concern I'd be a shade jealous of the uptick in ogling eyes undressing her with a glance... and of smallest concern is in a work/business environment the topic of sex and attractiveness is now sort of on the table because she'd have shown up one day as a much curvier, sexier co-worker/colleague.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

My wife had them done after kids. I didn't care either way. Now that she has them I love them. I loved them before and I love them now. I have decided that if I can see them, and I can squeeze them, well then that's real enough for me!


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

MakinOurWay said:


> And of smaller concern: I'd be forever embarrassed around her parents because the topic of our sexual tastes, our fetishes, our insecurities, and our body image issues would be right there on her chest at every moment... and of even smaller concern I'd be a shade jealous of the uptick in ogling eyes undressing her with a glance... and of smallest concern is in a work/business environment the topic of sex and attractiveness is now sort of on the table because she'd have shown up one day as a much curvier, sexier co-worker/colleague.


I've always wondered this too. My boobs are huge enough as it is and i would never think of getting them enhanced, but i always wonder how the husbands of women who do this face their families afterwards. i mean, in some cases they might be easy to hide if the enhancement is not that drastic, but i've heard of happily-married moms with kids going from a B to a DD. how would a husband face his father-in-law or mother-in-law knowing that they're probably thinking "this guy made my daughter mutilate her body to serve his perverted fetish"?


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

eagleclaw said:


> My wife had them done after kids. I didn't care either way. Now that she has them I love them. I loved them before and I love them now. I have decided that if I can see them, and I can squeeze them, well then that's real enough for me!


Exactly this! I loved the old ones, love the new ones even more. Love her no matter what....


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yup. the ONLY person she should be worried about impressing with her looks should be her husband.
> 
> the only way i would agree to anything not natural would be for true medical reasons such as a reduction if they were causing back problems.
> 
> ...


Lucky you added that last part, if you were single. But you forgot to say your SO's are so great she doesn't need them any way. 

I would think mine would be far to big with implants and I have great D size that I'm very happy with.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I prefer homemade ice cream but I wouldn't turn down store bought ice cream. As long as it ends up in my mouth, I'm happy.


----------

